# Tissot T Touch strap options



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all, got this off Roy and live it to bits an more ... :rltrlt: original strap was cut too short and lost circulation to my left hand after tem mins :biggrin:

So added this strap ... very comfy ,,, but apart from a cheap HK copy .. I wondered if any of you whom have one of these or had one in the past used any other type of straps for it ... (ultimately want the bracelet but these are a bit costly,,, ) many thanks for looking :drinks:

Tissot T Touch by sulie preece, on Flickr


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Get a bit of rope and hang it round your neck, it looks massive.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

sorry mate probably a bit harsh, have you thought of a hirsch robbie? or some sort of sail cloth longines alike might look good. Something a bit technical, if you get my drift and pardon the pun or sailing analogy.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

@Sulie, I'm thinking that if you are planning a bracelet in the longer term, something completely different might work for now. How about an Isofrane strap in orange?

That might be too out there for you, in which case I can only apologise.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Orange very interesting indeed :yes:

i am now swapping onto a bond nato will post pics later but do like the orange sugges :thumbs_up: tion


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

With a nato ?? will have to dig out my orange straps :thumbsup:

Tissot T Touch nato by sulie preece, on Flickr


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I had this a while ago...

Strap extender from Cousins cost about 80p

Roger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It was many moons ago, but I had this custom made by Banda in Hong Kong. Carbon look strap with orange stitching and made to the correct length to fit my wrist.










That's before I learned the Sharpie Marker trick though which would have been quicker and easier :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

If you are just looking for a special leather try these

https://shop.colareb.it/index.php

Their distressed aviator swamp is scrummy!


----------

